# Access 2007 zugreifen- ODBC Driver Manger



## strolli (7. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme leider eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich mit meinem Programm auf eine Access 2007 Tabelle zugreifen will.
Ich habe folgende Connectionclasse 
[Java]
  class MyConnection { // DB Connection
  public  static Connection getConnection() throws Exception {  
 Objekt -> Conenction ist der Rückgabetyp (bei anderen Beispielen String)
    Driver d = (Driver)Class.forName
     ("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver").newInstance();
    Connection c = DriverManager.getConnection(
     "jdbcdbcriver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=C:/Javacode/kontakte.mdb"
      );
    return c;

    }	
	}
[/Java]

Als Fehlermeldung bekomme ich:


> "Exception in thread "main" java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manag
> r] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber
> angegeben"



Ist mein Verständnis nun korrekt, das er den ODBC Drive Manager nicht findet? :shock:
Ich habe die jdk1.6.0_25 installiert und dachte mir, das ich hiermit alles habe? 

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## strolli (8. Jun 2011)

Also ich habe das Problem immer noch nicht gelöst;(

Ich glaube, das es hier mit dem Treiber Probleme gibt. Ich habe Windows 7 (64 bit) und Access2007.
Eigentlich dachte ich, das es mit folgender Zeile gegessen ist.
[Java]
 ("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver").newInstance();
[/Java] 

Kann mir hier jemand bitte weiterhelfen?


----------



## strolli (10. Jun 2011)

Hat keiner eine Idee, wie dies mit windows 7 64 Bit funktioniert ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jun 2011)

Na doch. Du hast den Treiber falsch eingebunden.
Lesen: Datenbankverbindung (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki
Du musst die _Variante ohne Registrierung der ODBC Datenquellen_ verwenden.


----------

